# advice on keeping another type of fish with fancies



## crazyfish (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi I have 200L tank with 3 fancies in, mixed veil, oranda & black moor.
They are all still quite & not or no where near fully grown as yet.
I would like to put a different type of fish with them but a bit unsure.
Someone told me I could put either mollies, guppies or tetras with them, however ever -m unsure as they are tropical. I do have excellent filteration which has a heater on it how ever am not using just now & do 50% water changes per week.
So can any of these live with fancies, (guppies, tetras or mollies)

Looking round myself I've found rainbow minow can live with goldfish? Can anyone tell me where I could buy these in any south london aquatics shops?

Thanks in advance & thanks for reading.


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

hi there my bother in law has be keeping fish for over 35 years i have spoke to him and he said if you have two tanks one of gold fish and for tropical then in the gold fish tank rise the temp over bit by bit over time and in the tropical tank lower the temp bit by bit over time and make the to tanks meet the same temps takes a long time to do it but it can be done but make sure you dont take the tropcail tanks temps to low you need to find a good middle point of temps for both fish 

as the other gent said you would need to be careful with gold fish as thay have big mouths and thay could eat the smaller fish so becare full 

i hope this help you a bit my borther in law has done this methd before and it dose work but you need to keep a close eye on whats going on


----------



## kelly82 (Jul 14, 2009)

personally id stick with the stocking level you have and watch your goldies grow into big beautiful adults and enjoy the room and water quality they have. i would never mix tropicals or even sub-tropicals with goldfish, to me it just looks wrong, and they have different dietary needs too, just get a second tank


----------



## crazyfish (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there tks for advice have kept it as a fancy gold fish tank, I put 8 in 200L I know! It will be over stocked but their very small there this year babies & sooooo cute! Lol
As they grow will get another tank, put them in to two groups of four so they have plenty room. I already have a tropical tank with 16 tetras & 1 cuckoo catfish.
I was shocked by one of the answers that I should over time keep lowering the temp for tropical fish then put them with cold water fish. I don't know must but I know that's not right.


FISH SHOULD BE RESPECTED LIKE ANY OTHER ANIMAL, THEY HAVE RIGHTS TOO!
Love your fish..


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

What is the cuckoo catfish? Is it from the synodontis family? If so I should move it out from the tetras (unless they are congo or V lage tetras). They can be nice as pie when you are watching but by the time they are 1/2 grown they can snack on the tetras at night (fully grown rummy nose and neons also fully grown v fast danios)

As for the goldies, if it looks bare you could add a couple more fancy goldies (I work on about 40l per fancy) as long as it is well filtered. I really wouldn't suggest anythign else apart from perhaps some snails (look carfully at what you buy 1st though)


----------



## crazyfish (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there yeh he a 2 1/2 yr old male synodontis multipunctatus he's well feed & been with the tetras for quite a few months now & also their large tetras all is well lol.

Yeh I have been looking in to it & just got 2 more fancy goldfish their babies & soooo cute! I have excellent external filter that's suitable for 600L, my tank is 200L but I take very good care of them hence why I'm crazy fish ha

Thanks again


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

No probs just didn't want you to run into probs if it could be avoided. Mine was a Synodontis Eupterus and whilst not aggressive in daylight when the lights off I could lose a fish every couple of days until I realised!


----------



## crazyfish (Jul 10, 2009)

God yeh catfish can have there moments, I had a zebrius hybrid beautiful fish but I had to give it up it was attacking the poor cuckoo catfish as my sister gave me cuckoo got rid the other, was gutted about I tell you!
Hope it found its way to good home.


----------

